# IUI Injecting for what seems like forever - help!!!



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi all 

don't know where to start really, well i started injecting menapur and have been doing so for the past 18days!!!!  as i only have 1 follicle   and it doesn't seem to want to grow past 12mm, just wondered if there was anyone out there who has had to inject for quite some time and gone on to have IUI or was it abandoned? 

i am just worried that the old   will come along soon then i will have to wait AGAIN.

everytime i go to hospital they are giving me blood tests to check my E2 which they say is going in the right direction and my lining is good so i cant understand why follie isn't growing, sorry to go on but feeling a bit down as when i went to hospital Thurs i thought everything would be ready and i could get basted so was a bit disappointed when they said follie hadn't grown  

any advice would be great, at the mo i feel like i am going 

spreading lots of   to you all

love Tracey


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi tracey,
i had to inject 1 extra time as mine wouldnt grow past 9mm then they suddenly had a growth spurt! other than that i can not help. 
just thought i would wish you lots of luck 
take care
all the best Corrina


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hiya,

there is a girl I know who had to inject for ages and went on to have BFP - try to stay positive 
Good luck

J x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks for all you advice lets hope its a good thing i keep on injecting   well roll on Tuesday to see if follie has grown at all and the old   doesnt arrive


Corrina, i just wondered how many times you did inject 

take care 

Tracey


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, I was in the same situation as you, my follie would not budge past 15mm the silly thing . Unfortunately my cycle got abandoned but try to stay positive as yours may not!
I totally understand how you feel about being down but keep your chin up because when you go for your next scan it might be big and fat for you!!  
I know its hard but try to be patient, *"GOOD LUCK" * chick!!
Lots of Love Britta xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Britta

thanks for that i am sorry to here that your cycle was abandoned when is your next one due it would be nice to keep in touch and find out how you are doing

spreading you lots of  

lotsa love hun

Tracey


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Tracy, 
I came on today, a week late!!  
I'm booked in for a scan on Monday so i should know how more then, i'll be in touch and once again *"GOOD LUCK"* 
Britt xxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Britta

well good luck for Monday let us know how u get on   i will post again Tuesday after my visit to hospital for yet another scan

take care


tracey


----------

